# Woven labels in cotton



## deetee1018 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello to everyone.

I have been looking for a supplier in the "U.S" who provides woven brand tags made out of cotton. I will be using it on the bottom of the side-seam. Everywhere I contacted say they only provide in either Damask or Satin.

Looks like there are supplies across the Pacific, but I do prefer, if possible, to produce them here in the U.S. Nobody makes them anymore??


----------



## goldenfabtex (Jan 1, 2014)

If you are looking forward to woven labels for your clothing, you are on the right track.


----------



## TreesaMayJ (Oct 22, 2013)

I think printed labels would look better.We had a small club in our town .I took initiative to make 200 T-shirts with textile printing with our club logo on the 25th anniversary of our club.And it looked super cool on us.It was made by a famous digital printing company in Toronto within a short period of 10 days!I think Woven labels might be more costly..Is it?


----------

